
Electoral Fallout - fosco
http://www.snopes.com/harvard-professor-wants-electoral-college-to-reject-trump/
======
wonderflpancake
This is the problem with "fact checkers" on cable news, snopes, etc., and
exactly why the new censorship push by Google, Facebook, et al is alarming:
They pick and choose how to interpret the story according to their bias. They
put a huge TRUE here, when this is false and they even admit its false:
"Whether it's true that Lessig has 20 electors on board is impossible to
verify unless they make themselves public. So far, only one Republican elector
has publicly stated he will not vote for Trump — Chris Suprun of Texas." These
fact check organizations take things literally when it suits them, and play
loose with the facts when it doesn't. They are saying the CLAIM is true, not
the substance. This is fake news designed to change minds by headline.

~~~
grzm
Is fact-checking in any sense worthwhile?

~~~
wonderflpancake
In my opinion, no. Choose who you trust, and if you find out they've deceived
you, don't trust them any more.

